# Sunday Business Post "wills" section



## The Ghoul (21 Oct 2012)

This is one of the first parts of the paper that I read. I don't know how it works though, for instance do they mention 
-all wills over a certain amount
-a selection of wills over a certain amount
-wills that involve a dispute
-wills that are deemed to be of interest to the readership 

I notice that in some weeks, most wills are over 1 million whereas other weeks all are well under that. Is there any reason for this (it doesn't make sense that big wills would occur in waves)

Some wills have occupations of the deceased listed whereas others don't.

Some wills seem surprisingly small - I base this opinion on people I know personally that have died and had their wills mentioned in the SBP. Are people/beneficiaries legitimately avoiding tax by transferring assets before death? Would the fact that a will could get mentioned in a national paper encourage people to transfer assets before death solely for privacy reasons?


----------



## mercman (21 Oct 2012)

Many persons transfer the bulk of their assets to their beneficiaries before death. I don't believe it's a privacy issue rather than a sense issue. 
Many wills are smaller than one may have thought for a number of reasons. The write down of asset values is one thing that springs to mind. Second, there are Trusts which have been set up which fall outside the CAT category. Finally for those that are nosey, maybe people don't leave as much as what was thought as they simply may not have had it. An enjoyable and good life costs money, a lot of money.


----------



## Eithneangela (21 Oct 2012)

Maybe off the point, but good advice in today's Sunday Times about wills, including the fact that there is an Irish site called [broken link removed] which will help people to structure a will. Also, there are a number of solicitors throughout Ireland who are giving will consultations for €50 - this probably does not result in a formulated will but for those who have complex situations it may be worth pursuing.


----------



## huskerdu (22 Oct 2012)

mercman said:


> Many persons transfer the bulk of their assets to their beneficiaries before death. I don't believe it's a privacy issue rather than a sense issue.
> Many wills are smaller than one may have thought for a number of reasons. The write down of asset values is one thing that springs to mind. Second, there are Trusts which have been set up which fall outside the CAT category. Finally for those that are nosey, maybe people don't leave as much as what was thought as they simply may not have had it. An enjoyable and good life costs money, a lot of money.



One of the simpler reasons for an estate being smaller than expected is that when one of a couple dies, most of the assets ( house, savings) may be owned as joint assets so not form part of the estate.


----------



## mercman (22 Oct 2012)

Perhaps, but there is only one certainty in life ! Death and although often tried, but nobody is going to take it with them. The myth of different persons having plenty of wedge, has in the main disappeared because of this rotten recession.


----------



## Slim (23 Oct 2012)

The Ghoul said:


> This is one of the first parts of the paper that I read. I don't know how it works though, for instance do they mention
> -all wills over a certain amount
> -a selection of wills over a certain amount
> -wills that involve a dispute
> ...


 
I always thought this information was culled from a list published by the Probate Office, weekly or monthly, so some weeks are (s)lower than others!


----------

